# Music search broken?



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

In the past I could search for a song or an artist and I would be presented with a number of selections from Slackers. The results would even include entries from my usb drive. Touching a selection would play the song or artist from whatever music sources it was found on. Nowadays when I search, I no longer get results from Slackers. I do get results from my usb drive however touching one does nothing i.e. no song is played. When I use a voice command "play led Zeppelin" the search panel shows albums from the group that are stored on my usb drive but touching one does nothing.

Anyone else experiencing these issues?


----------



## EmJay (Mar 26, 2019)

FrancoisP said:


> In the past I could search for a song or an artist and I would be presented with a number of selections from Slackers. The results would even include entries from my usb drive. Touching a selection would play the song or artist from whatever music sources it was found on. Nowadays when I search, I no longer get results from Slackers. I do get results from my usb drive however touching one does nothing i.e. no song is played. When I use a voice command "play led Zeppelin" the search panel shows albums from the group that are stored on my usb drive but touching one does nothing.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing these issues?


My wife's Y has this issue however my 3 works just fine. She has Spotify and I do not. Maybe it's conflicted with the multiple sources for music.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

EmJay said:


> My wife's Y has this issue however my 3 works just fine. She has Spotify and I do not. Maybe it's conflicted with the multiple sources for music.


I used to have Spotify as a trial but it was cancelled 4 months ago.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Music search is working properly for me with Spotify.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Music search is working properly for me with Spotify.


When you search, do you also get results for slacker or a usb drive if you have one? Are you able to play a song from either by touching one of these results?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

FrancoisP said:


> When you search, do you also get results for slacker or a usb drive if you have one? Are you able to play a song from either by touching one of these results?


I don't use a USB drive for music and I want to say the results are only for Spotify. There must be some logic built in to "prefer Spotify" if you are logged into a Spotify.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Tried searching yesterday and it's broken. I get absolutely no results for any artist, title, etc. 

VERY annoying.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm trying to figure out how to report this. I read I could do a "bug report" from the car but I'm skeptical it will reach anyone at Tesla.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to report this. I read I could do a "bug report" from the car but I'm skeptical it will reach anyone at Tesla.


My understanding is that the "bug reports" we record in the car aren't generally transmitted to Tesla. But when you take your car into a service center for an issue, you can tell the technicians the approximate date and time that you took the bug report, and they'll be able to look it up and download it from the car, and that might help them diagnose an issue.

The bad news then is that I wouldn't expect that to be very useful for issues like this one. Service technicians can't fix software bugs like this. They're pretty much limited to "re-pushing" a software release whenever there was a bad software install that messes things up (which sometimes happens).


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

FrancoisP said:


> In the past I could search for a song or an artist and I would be presented with a number of selections from Slackers. The results would even include entries from my usb drive. Touching a selection would play the song or artist from whatever music sources it was found on. Nowadays when I search, I no longer get results from Slackers. I do get results from my usb drive however touching one does nothing i.e. no song is played. When I use a voice command "play led Zeppelin" the search panel shows albums from the group that are stored on my usb drive but touching one does nothing.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing these issues?


Okay, so I had this happen. It was a long time ago, maybe a few months after Spotify came to US models. I subscribed to Spotify right away, and am still subscribed today because not being able to play the specific song I wanted to hear was one of my biggest peaves about the car. Please note that this was long enough ago that I could not say whether the current vehicle software has anything in common with what I had at that time. YMMV.

Anyway, I posted here about it, and if you search you will find it. I entered in big name, unambiguously famous artists and it would come back with no results. Long story short, after a lot of trial and error, it turned out that if I signed out of Spotify, then back in, it started working flawlessly again.

From this, I concluded that when you sign into your Spotify account, the infotainment system diverts all searches from Slacker to Spotify. If something goes wrong with Spotify's user authentication, then those searches hit a brick wall.

You appear to be in a slightly different boat, in that you had and subsequently cancelled Spotify. I wonder if you specifically logged out of it after cancelling. Since Spotify does have a free tier which Teslas can NOT use, it may be that the car is trying to authenticate your Spotify account, then Spotify is telling it that yes, you do HAVE an account, then after authentication, the car is deciding that you can't use that account and hitting the same wall.

Or maybe, whatever bit gets set to move search activity from Slacker to Spotify doesn't have a reset algorithm, and you're one of just a few people who have actually gone through that sequence of actions. If that's the case, you will probably need to do a factory reset. But I'd definitely try logging out of Spotify through the vehicle screen first, then rebooting if that doesn't work, before resetting all of your settings.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Alighieri256 said:


> Okay, so I had this happen. It was a long time ago, maybe a few months after Spotify came to US models. I subscribed to Spotify right away, and am still subscribed today because not being able to play the specific song I wanted to hear was one of my biggest peaves about the car. Please note that this was long enough ago that I could not say whether the current vehicle software has anything in common with what I had at that time. YMMV.
> 
> Anyway, I posted here about it, and if you search you will find it. I entered in big name, unambiguously famous artists and it would come back with no results. Long story short, after a lot of trial and error, it turned out that if I signed out of Spotify, then back in, it started working flawlessly again.
> 
> From this, I concluded that when you sign into your Spotify account, the infotainment system diverts all searches from Slacker to Spotify. If something goes wrong with Spotify's user authentication, then those searches hit a brick wall.


This sounds like my problem. Will try that today, thanks!


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Alighieri256 said:


> Okay, so I had this happen. It was a long time ago, maybe a few months after Spotify came to US models. I subscribed to Spotify right away, and am still subscribed today because not being able to play the specific song I wanted to hear was one of my biggest peaves about the car. Please note that this was long enough ago that I could not say whether the current vehicle software has anything in common with what I had at that time. YMMV.
> 
> Anyway, I posted here about it, and if you search you will find it. I entered in big name, unambiguously famous artists and it would come back with no results. Long story short, after a lot of trial and error, it turned out that if I signed out of Spotify, then back in, it started working flawlessly again.
> 
> ...


So, if I understand correctly, I should have logged out of Spotify before cancelling the service.

I created a new premium account, signed in then out, and my default search service has been restored to Slacker. Yeah!

So there seems to be a defect with how Tesla handles the loss of Spotify Premium access.

The search is still unable to play songs that it finds on my USB drive. Maybe I dreamed this but I thought that it once did.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Alighieri256 said:


> Okay, so I had this happen. It was a long time ago, maybe a few months after Spotify came to US models. I subscribed to Spotify right away, and am still subscribed today because not being able to play the specific song I wanted to hear was one of my biggest peaves about the car. Please note that this was long enough ago that I could not say whether the current vehicle software has anything in common with what I had at that time. YMMV.
> 
> Anyway, I posted here about it, and if you search you will find it. I entered in big name, unambiguously famous artists and it would come back with no results. Long story short, after a lot of trial and error, it turned out that if I signed out of Spotify, then back in, it started working flawlessly again.
> 
> ...


Logged out and in of spotify and lo and behold, it worked! Thanks!!


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Logged out and in of spotify and lo and behold, it worked! Thanks!!





FrancoisP said:


> So, if I understand correctly, I should have logged out of Spotify before cancelling the service.
> 
> I created a new premium account, signed in then out, and my default search service has been restored to Slacker. Yeah!
> 
> ...


Glad I was able to help! Bummer that you had to go to all the trouble of creating a new Spotify account.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Alighieri256 said:


> Glad I was able to help! Bummer that you had to go to all the trouble of creating a new Spotify account.


Thank you for your insights.

Creating a new Spotify account beats doing a factory restore.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I had a chat with a Tesla support rep and communicated the Spotify premium issue. He said he will open an internal ticket to send it to development. He also said the latest software release should have fixed the USB drive search results not playing anything. He said he'll send that as well to development. We'll see.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

Although we subscribe to Spotify, I’d sometimes like to search for a station in Slacker. I wish there was a button to select which service I want searched.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

PaulK said:


> Although we subscribe to Spotify, I'd sometimes like to search for a station in Slacker. I wish there was a button to select which service I want searched.


Agreed. It should show results from all sources.


----------

